# configurer soulseek X



## cadaveria (30 Mai 2004)

je vient de télécharger soulseek, mais je n'arive pas a le configurer, voila ce que j'ai :
UserName :
Cadaveria
Pass:
***********
Server : 
sk2.slsk.org
Serveur port ;
2240
wait port
2234
Version-No :
148 

= Could not connect to sertver 

 :hein:Que ce qui ne va pas ?????


----------



## Piero69 (30 Mai 2004)

Personnelement, si tu veux te connecter sur le réseau soulseek et bénéficier de toutes ses qualités (je le considère comme le meilleur réseau p2p pour la musique, tout simplement, il permet d'élargir sa culture musicale, etc...) bref !

Je te conseille NICOTINE, à trouver sur www.macupdate.com, avant, c'était hyper lourd à installer (recompilation, fink, etc..) mais maintenant c'est une simple application double-cliquable (il faut avoir panther et X11) et la tu auras tout sans te prendre la tête. Il n'y a qu'à choisir un pseudo et un mot de passe, puis cliquer sur connect (sans oublier de partager ta musique si celle-ci n'est bien entendu pas protégée par des droits d'auteurs   ..tes créations perso sous garageband par ex   )

Piero


----------



## cadaveria (30 Mai 2004)

oki merce   
je tente


----------



## nato kino (30 Mai 2004)

Tu as aussi Azureus pour les fichiers Torrents, et sans passer par X11...


----------



## cadaveria (31 Mai 2004)

okay, je vais essayer azureus
pour nicotine ,avec X11, ca ne marche pas, je n'arrive pas a me connecter en fait, je narrive pas a ciker sur conect dans le menu file et alt + c ne fait rien  :hein:


----------



## @ybee (31 Mai 2004)

Moi Nicotine je crois qu'il se connecte, mais je sais rien faire, je trouve pas de fichiers, je sais pas si je dois activer autre chose dans la préférences...


----------



## MacEnro (31 Mai 2004)

cadaveria a dit:
			
		

> okay, je vais essayer azureus
> pour nicotine ,avec X11, ca ne marche pas, je n'arrive pas a me connecter en fait, je narrive pas a ciker sur conect dans le menu file et alt + c ne fait rien  :hein:



Je suis comme Piero69, j'utilise Nicotine et j'en suis très content (vive Soulseek  ) !! Si tu n'arrives pas à cliquer sur "Connect", c'est peut-être que tu es déjà... connecté !! En effet, dans ce cas effectivement le bouton "Connect" ne marche plus. Vérifie donc en bas à droite de ta fenêtre si tu n'es pas marqué "Online", on ne sait jamais !!!





			
				@ybee a dit:
			
		

> Moi Nicotine je crois qu'il se connecte, mais je sais rien faire, je trouve pas de fichiers, je sais pas si je dois activer autre chose dans la préférences...



S'il se connecte, ça devrait ensuite aller tout seul ; en particulier, rien à modifier dans les préférences à part ton pseudo et mot de passe, répertoire des fichiers téléchargés et répertoire des fichiers partagés. C'est tout. Ensuite, tu as plusieurs façons de chercher de la musique : en passant par la recherche (onglet "Search files"), mais je trouve ça plutôt long, ou en "browsant" le répertoire partagé d'un utilisateur connecté. Ce peut être quelqu'un qui te télécharge des morceaux (voir dans l'onglet "Uploads"), ou quelqu'un avec qui tu discutes dans les chat rooms. Tu cliques droit sur son nom, choisis "Browse files" puis vas voir dans l'onglet "User browse"... Et, comme le dit Piero69, c'est là que tu peux découvrir des artistes proches de ceux que tu aimes et connais déjà. Ou comment élargir sa culture musicale !!! 

Bon surf...

Enro


----------



## cadaveria (31 Mai 2004)

non, il y a marqué offline


----------



## Piero69 (31 Mai 2004)

Plusieurs choses à verifier :
-dans les préférences, as-tu bien mis un nom d'utilisateur et un mot de passe (si cela ne se connecte pas, essaie d'en changer, c'est qu'il est déjà pris)
-Comme l'a dit Enro, choisis tes répertoires partagés (si tu as énormément de musique, Slsk a parfois des problèmes ou peu ralentir ton ordinateur)
-attention si tu es derrière un firewall, un routeur ou une borne airport, il y a un port à ouvrir/forwarder : 2234
-si ca ne marche toujours pas, essaie d'attendre un peu (soulssek doit charger un catalogue de ta musique etc...)

A bientot sur soulseek !

Piero

PS : bittorrent n'a rien à voir avec soulseek, on trouve peu de choses, et il est contraignant pour partager.


----------



## cadaveria (31 Mai 2004)

super, ca marche maintenant !!! 
azureus est sympa (téléchargement rapide , interface sympa) mais c 'est dur de trouver des liens


----------

